# GT: Game 7 Clippers @ Jazz 11/14



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







@








Los Angeles Clipper(5-1) @ Utah Jazz(6-1)

WHEN: Tuesday, November 14th at 6:00 PM PST and 9:00 PM EST
WHERE: Delta Center in Salt Lake City, Utah
MEDIA: FSN Prime Ticket; NBA League Pass; ESPN AM 710
Clippers Last Game: 92-76 Win vs Hornets 
Jazz Last Game: 113-111 Win at Bucks 



Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Sam Cassell | Cuttino Mobley | Quinton Ross | Elton Brand | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves







|







|








Shaun Livingston | Corey Maggette | Tim Thomas

Jazz Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Deron Williams | CJ Miles | Andrei Kirilenko | Carlos Boozer | Mehmet Okur

Jazz Key Reserves







|







|








Derek Fisher | Paul Millsap | Jarron Collins

Q's Quote:
"Clippers go on the road for the first time since the season opener and play the red hot Utah Jazz, who are also 5-1. Elton Brand finally woke up last game after his slow start and it will be interesting to see if he can keep it up against a very strong Utah Jazz front court. Quinton Ross might not start since the Jazz really have no wing players that need to be shut down that Maggette and Mobley can't handle, but will Dunleavy take the chance and start Maggette with relying on Thomas and Livingston to bring the offense off the bench. On top of that, the Clippers have lost about 32 out of 33 at Utah"


Q's Prediciton: Jazz win 89-84
Q's Prediction Record: 5-1*​


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hmm I wonder what the status of AK47 is. He did leave the last game with an ankle sprain. No word on him yet but he may miss the game which changes a lot for the Jazz. If they don't have AK47 their defense will be hurting big time as when he is on the floor he has a huge defensive presense. It should be an interesting game as both teams are hot. Also I don't think Ross needs to start as he doesn't need to guard the 'star'. The Jazz are on the roll and so are the Clippers however the Clippers have the bench to back them up.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Kirilenko will not be there, but I see brewer as a bigger reserve than collins. If Kirilenko was playing, then harpring would be a good reserve too. But Harp will most likely start in replace of Kirilenko.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

the clippers always manage to lose in Salt Lake City. i believe they have only won two or three times there.

hopefully that will start to change.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Good luck guys, you have a very big advantage with AK and Giri out. Hopefully the loud jazz crowd is enough of a sixth man to help out. Because they are going to need it.

I think the clippers are going to win, but I can't go against my team.

104-96 Jazz victory


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> the clippers always manage to lose in Salt Lake City. i believe they have only won two or three times there.
> 
> hopefully that will start to change.


Yes, Clips always have a hard time there.
I'd like to see the Clips win, but I don't think Dunleavy will outcoach Sloan. Boozer has been great recently as well as Williams. AK out won't be as big a factor as it seems. If Clips can pull out a win, it'll go a long way in showing how good this year's team is.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

deron is gonna get schooled by cassell, miles is gonna get schooled by mobley...

maggette will dominate harpring, brand will neutralize boozer, and kaman will get torched by okur...

on the road, clippers 108 utah 86


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

This is going to be a good test for the Clippers. The way Utah is playing it's going to be a battle for the best record in the west...

I think the Clippers are going to win for sure if AK isn't playing or 100 percent. But I'd love to see the Clippers go out there and make a statement.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

I have a hard time seeing Deron getting dominated by a slower guard.

Tonight's game is going to be crazy. Expect the crowd to give the Jazz a big push if the game is close.

I do, however, think the Clippers are going to pull this one out.


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

if we can win this one, we are the real deal this season

go Clips


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

alexander said:


> if we can win this one, we are the real deal this season
> 
> go Clips



i don't think it'll mean that much...i would love if ak47 would play...i hate beating teams who aren't at full power, it makes the clippers think they are much better than they really are...i mean, the clippers barely beat a melo-less nuggets team...come to think of it, we beat the mavs, but they were without j-ho, and we beat the suns, but they were without an amare...so far, the way we've played, we are lucky to be 5-1...our offensive efficiency is horrible..i believe we are 28th in the league in offensive efficiency...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

unluckyseventeen said:


> I have a hard time seeing Deron getting dominated by a slower guard.
> 
> Tonight's game is going to be crazy. Expect the crowd to give the Jazz a big push if the game is close.
> 
> I do, however, think the Clippers are going to pull this one out.



I dont think he will dominate Deron, but he will play smarter than him. Sam is one of the best at using a players youth agaisnt them. But I dont see it hindering Deron really. It's just going to be fun to watch.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Clippers depth even without rebraca, will be the key here i think. I say utah gets up early by 8 points or so, but as the game wears on, the clippers depth will bring them back. With that 8 man rotation, they can pretty much play at the same level the ENTIRE game, since any of those guys could start. Not many teams, especially not the jazz w/o ak47 can say that. 

I say go crazy and put mobley on okur. We saw how mobley neutalized dirk's outside game. Okur isnt a big banger down low, he kills us on the outside. Have mobley stick him and take that facet away from his game. If he tries to pound it low, just double him up.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> Clippers depth even without rebraca, will be the key here i think. I say utah gets up early by 8 points or so, but as the game wears on, the clippers depth will bring them back. With that 8 man rotation, they can pretty much play at the same level the ENTIRE game, since any of those guys could start. Not many teams, especially not the jazz w/o ak47 can say that.
> 
> I say go crazy and put mobley on okur. We saw how mobley neutalized dirk's outside game. Okur isnt a big banger down low, he kills us on the outside. Have mobley stick him and take that facet away from his game. If he tries to pound it low, just double him up.



that's a great idea about putting mobley on okur...like i stated earlier, i think kaman would get torched by okur...kaman always seems to have trouble with bigs that have an outside shot...he is very hesitant to follow them out of the paint, and when he does, he is slow to get back to defend the rim...


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Just to clear some things up:

Okur's outside game is far more leashed this year. He's been taking it to the paint a lot more. Look out for his fade-away as he crosses the lane. If they put Mobley on Okur, they are going to go on the block to him every single time, and he will dominate Mobley. He's not as one-dimensioned as previous posts suggests. I'd even suggest putting Brand on him as Brand is quicker than Kaman but has the size to defend him. Put Kaman on Boozer.

The Jazz also have a ton of depth this year. Infact, they've had stretches of the game where their bench had clearly outscored and outplayed their starters. If both benches are playing well, this game is coming down to the last minute. They've played most games this year running a solid 10-man rotation, and you all know how that has been working.


This year the Jazz are spectacular on the offensive end, with a 2nd place 49% from the field as a team. They are also in the top 3 in scoring this year. I'd say their weakness is actually their defense, especially if Kirilenko is out (which he is). However, he does a lot better on wing players, so I think Corey Maggette may be the key for you guys tonight.


This game basically boils down to Okur and Boozer vs Kaman and Brand.

Tough matchup all the way across the board. It will be a fun one!


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Last 2 road games for Deron Williams 

26 points, 14 assists, 5 boards (50+% shooting)
27 points, 15 assists, 5 steals, 3 boards (50+% shooting)

Boozer is also averaging 22/12 this season so far.

Boozer is playing better than brand right now in less minutes a game.

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/elton_brand/index.html?nav=page
http://www.nba.com/playerfile/carlos_boozer/index.html?nav=page

Both players are from duke. Brand has played in this league for 7 years, Boozer has played 4 years. Boozer is also 2 years younger than Brand. The key matchup for this game is the two dukes vs one another.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i looked up deron's gamelog, and it seems that the jazz's success depend on him not turning the ball over...seems obvious, but let me explain...

the two teams that gave the jazz the most trouble, have been the pistons and the nets...teams with good defensive pgs... in deron's matchup with chauncey, deron had 5 turnovers, and in spite of that, the jazz won by 2 points...against the nets, he was matched up against jason kidd, and he committed 5 turnovers, and they lost...the rest of the teams that the jazz beat, did not have a great defending pg like the nets and pistons...in the jazzs' 5 other victories, deron only averaged 1.8 turnovers per game...

i think the game tonight will be determined by how well the clippers pressure deron...with qross and livy being excellent on the ball defenders, i think that they will be able to bother deron enough to get the W...


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> Last 2 road games for Deron Williams
> 
> 26 points, 14 assists, 5 boards (50+% shooting)
> 27 points, 15 assists, 5 steals, 3 boards (50+% shooting)
> ...


elton brand isnt in a funk any more than andrei kirilenko is...their teammates have stepped up the past couple of games and the team didn't really need to lean on them to get the win. offensively anyways

although i wouldnt be surprised if brand dropped 30 on boozer tonight


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

Double post


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Close to game time. Go Clippers!!!!

I wonder if we'll see any of Aaron Williams tonight


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Since the 91-92 season, the Jazz have won 28 of 29 games at the Delta Center. Hopefully Cassell will help the team out to win the game and get the past problems they have had at the Delta Center out of their minds, and focus on tonight and a win.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers take the opening tip and then he misses in the post, rebound Memo.

Deron is guarded by Q Ross, while Boozer misses over Brand and Elton gobbles up the rebound.

Cassell brings it up, and misses a J.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Boozer scores in the post against Brand, 0-2 Jazz.

Elton drives and gets it blocked from behind by Brewer, Deron's pass goes too fast for Brewer.

Cassell brings it up and takes J and banks it. 2-2

Deron misses a J, rebounded by Memo, takes Kaman to the hole, misses, rebounds, shoots and draws a foul on Kaman.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Memo hits both his free throws. 2-4 Jazz

Brand drives and scores and the score is tied at 4-4.

Mobley deflects the pass, Brand recovers but Mobley travels on the other end giving the ball right back to the Jazz.

Brewer drives, gets it deflected, rebounds it and scores 4-6. 

Cassell answers right back, 6-6 up.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Was that a tripple team I just saw on Boozer?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Boozer looses the ball, Jazz recover and CJ miles misses a trey.

Elton Brand scores in the post. 8-6 Clippers

CJ Miles misses again and Brand rebounds

Brand gets it stripped by Boozer, and a foul on QRoss on the other end.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Boozer fires and misses and a quick outlet to Kaman who hits it 10-6.

Goodway to get Kaman going, Memo answers back with a J 10-8.

Mobley drives and draws a foul, will shoot two. Cat hits both 12-8 Clippers with 6:36 left in the First as the Jazz'll bring it up and call a time out.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Not to be rude, but can't anyone just look at a box score and play by play to get the same thing you are saying?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

AK-47 said:


> Not to be rude, but can't anyone just look at a box score and play by play to get the same thing you are saying?


 Yes they can, but I guess this is just a tradition we always have on the Clippers board with the game threads

20-19 with Ross at the line and 1:59 left in the quarter.

Thomas is in for Kaman and Maggette is in for Mobley.

Ross hits both 22-19 Clippers


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

The think the jazz are playing pretty well with not having the best lineup they could have out there (deron, giricek, kirilenko, boozer, okur) But instead we have to start CJ Miles and Ronnie Brewer. Takes away from our depth.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Jaron Collins made the foul but Maggs got slapped and seems hurt, two second time out Clippers.

22-21. 

Livingston in for Cassell, Maggette stays in.

Livingstons runner bounces around but he misses, rebound Boozer.

Collins scores again, 22-23 with less then a minute to go

Brand draws a foul with 51.8 left


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

OMG, first time seeing hoffa on the floor this season. SCARY!!!


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

is it me or is our interior defense crap? which also means i'm blaming chris kaman for letting okur go off. am i mislead by the play-by-play ehre?


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> is it me or is our interior defense crap? which also means i'm blaming chris kaman for letting okur go off. am i mislead by the play-by-play ehre?


kaman sucks :biggrin:


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

cadarn said:


> kaman sucks :biggrin:


i'm starting to believe so, yes.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

AK-47 said:


> OMG, first time seeing hoffa on the floor this season. SCARY!!!


I almost feel sorry for you. That female ref is terrible and she always goes slightly against the home team.


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

some one on the team needs to tell cassell to stop shooting 3's


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

nauticazn25 said:


> some one on the team needs to tell cassell to stop shooting 3's


There was a little rythm going and he basically killed it.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Clippers need to stop letting them get second and third chances, get those rebounds.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Clippers up 54-53 Halftime


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

he only took 1 but if it was where he just ran down the court wiht the ball and just pulled the 3 pointer without any of our rebounders in the key, i can understand where the frustration is coming from.

wow 54-53 both teams are lighting it up. this is such a great game, i wish i could see it (((


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

as bill walton would say ...."get a rebound!" ...wow seems like utah has a s**t load of offensive rebounds


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

any sites have an updated box score?? yahoo and nba.com is not keeping up


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

nba.com is infamous for being crap when it comes to scoreboards. i genearlly use yahoo but i dont know why it's so off today. the other two options are fox sports (http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/gameTrax?gameId=2006111426&refreshRate=60) or cbs sportsline (http://www.sportsline.com/nba/gamecenter/live/[email protected])


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

72-72 1:30 left in the third


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

77-72 Utah 0:31 in the third

Thomas and Cassell a little sloppy.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

this will turn out to one of those close games where we shoulud have won but didn't because of pathetic free throw shooting. seriously this is ridiculous


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

o and kaman ****ing sucks...nowhere to be seen the last couple of games


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

yeah, stop turning it over and make the freethrows.

79-72 Utah start of the 4th


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Several terrible calls.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

86-73

The clippers have scored 5 points since they were up 68-63


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Livingston...is there anything he cant do???hahahaha

boy does he suck, im tired of holding it in, ive held it in enough he cant do nothing...all you people that think he will be anything are blind, he sucks.....alot...defending him is getting old...he will be nothing...All-Star??? never....the marvels a pg who can make a shot does...imagine having Deron?? instead of Livingston?? hello imagine having Rick Brunson???? ....if the Clippers organization and their fans dont realize that livingston will never be anything i dont know what will happen...**** what is it ?? that he looks "cool" cuz he has braids and is tall??? **** i hope someone offers something to the Clippers for him....to think he was picked 7th overall ****** pathetic...the way things are going for him he might end up having a slightly better reputation than Michael Olowokandi....

why is he even in the game right now???? :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 
i


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn im envious of the Jazz and Deron....the things we could do if we had someone like him in place of Livingston....
funny...everyone is playing horrible now...if they would have taken out Livingston or put in james or something they lead probably wouldnt be where it is....

as i type this....livingston doesnt even attempt to get a rebound when he was right in front of the hoop...


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

damn.. with 5:39 to go in the 4th, we only scored 3 points???????


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i changed the channel....what is it about Utah???....i wouldnt think Sam would let us get embarassed liek this but .....


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

All the problems we've seen in the early games have caught up with the clippers.
Terrible game for livingston, Kaman nonexistent, mediocre game for maggette, lots of bad shooting.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

and the reserve reserves are in


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Final Score Jazz 112 Clippers 90


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

So thats 1-38 in the last 39 games at the Jazz, what do the Clippers have to do to win at Utah??? 

Livingston and Kaman were just horrible the entire game, why doesn't Dunleavy try to change it up when it's going horrible? Put in Ewing, Davis, Singleton, Williams for god's sake and stop relying on a 8 man rotation


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

The Clippers weren't motivated at all in the 2nd half, they were simply outplayed, outhustled and outcoachd by a Jazz team that plays hard and fast every single play because if they don't Jerry Sloan wouldn't play them. Sloan has them organized and they know what they are suppose to do on every play, while on the other hand the Clips often times seem lost and seem like they have no clue what to do, which leads to them relying on Cassell to bail them out much to often.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Good game guys, this win even supprised me. I was not expecting a blowout when you guys were 5-1. The Jazz supprised you and they even supprised me. Good luck on your next game guys!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Oh well. CLippers proved they could play when one clipper doesnt play well, but too many clippers didnt play well tonight, and that did them in. Kaman way out of sync still, maggette was back to his last year self for much of the game, livingston terrible. Cassell scored points but does look like he was tired, or else just getting old.

Clippers are deep, but not so deep that they can still win with so many players playing poorly. Utah is not a top 5 NBA team, im still not 100% convinced they will even be a top 6 seed in the west, ill have to watch more of their games. Problem is incosistency with some of their guys like okur who can look like dirk one day, and pavel podkolzine the next. If they can stay away from injury like last year, i say guaranteed 7th or 8th seed though. No lottery for them. 

Clippers had better get back into sync. I say dunleavvy should MAKE kaman cut his hair. Its too distracting to himself, seems like it gets in his vision sometimes. Someone with ADD does not need more distractions.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Wow. I was at the game at it was really close ALL game. Then I had to go because my girlfriend wasn't feeling well. We get to the car and the Jazz are up 11! Weird how teams can just turn it on or off in an instant.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I didn't see the game and I am glad I didn't. Disappointing loss. At least the Clippers will have time to go over their mistakes before their next game. :sigh:


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

another terrible game in utah that i will have to forget about.

seriously the Clippers only have 1 win in Utah...ever.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

my tolerance for shaun liv's LACK of contribution is thinning very quickly right now...i haven't commented on him the last couple of games because i was quite happy with the winning streak, but i'm about to blow up on him real soon.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Bet elgin is mad he nixed the maggette/livingston for pierce deal!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ALl I can say is wow... This is the first time I've gotten to see Utah this season but they really filled in some gaps.. And the defense is scary sound even without AK! Im surprised the Clippers got blown out (or lost at all), but Utah looks like a scary team in the west right now for anyone.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Clips had a good chance to really show how well they can play and blew it.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i'm really dissappointed, but i'm not going to blow up after one game...let them all get into rythm, and see what happens...hats off to utah, who beat us without one of their best players(if not the best)...

i still wouldn't make a livingston/maggette for pierce deals, that's just me...


*one game*


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> another terrible game in utah that i will have to forget about.
> 
> seriously the Clippers only have 1 win in Utah...ever.


Yep it's pretty ridiculous, roughly in the last *15 YEARS, we've only beat Utah at home ONCE!*


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

If we ever meet Utah in the playoffs, we better have home court, and we better take care of it... it's like no matter where we win, Utah is the one place we can never win... damn!


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> If we ever meet Utah in the playoffs, we better have home court, and we better take care of it... it's like no matter where we win, Utah is the one place we can never win... damn!


Sacramento is another team we need to avoid at all costs in the playoffs, they seem to just have our number.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

AK-47 said:


> Good game guys, this win even supprised me. I was not expecting a blowout when you guys were 5-1. The Jazz supprised you and they even supprised me. Good luck on your next game guys!


Thanks for not rubbing it in. It was a good game (for you all). Mehmet took over in the 4th and we didn't have a Center to play him.

Next time, Aaron will have played with our guys and should have the chemistry to fit in. We will get you ... should have gotten you this time. But, the better team won this one.


----------

